# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Пословицы из русского кино

## jejik

В последние годы среди людей молодых, да и не только, стало особым шиком употреблять в речи фразы, остроумие и уместность которых в полной мере могут осознать только те, кто любит и знает фильмы прошлых лет. В свое время приключенческий телефильм "Семнадцать мгновений весны" (12 серий, режиссер Татьяна Лиознова, 1973 г.) буквально разошелся на бесчисленные цитаты, а его герой - советский разведчик Штирлиц стал персонажем множества анекдотов, частью современного фольклора. Число любителей старого российского кино по разнообразным причинам все растет, так что можно смело утверждать, что киноафористика становится весьма заметным фактом современной русской речи. Любовь почитателей старых фильмов к киноафоризмам объясняется, быть может, тем, что за их яркой, емкой и парадоксальной формой собеседники видят еще и "зрительный ряд", то есть сценку или эпизод в исполнении любимых и талантливых актеров. Это удивительная возможность общаться одновременно словами и "картинками" столь популярна у молодого зрителя, что заставляет автора современных лент тщательнее работать над диалогами, добиваясь не только их афористичности, но и художественности исполнения актерами. Множество крылатых фраз актуализировалось в речи русских также из мультфильмов ("Винни-Пух", "каникулы в Простоквашино", "Ну, погоди!" и др.),но мы остановимся только на примерах из игрового кино. Хочется надеяться, что эти афоризмы не только украшают процесс общения, но и делают нашу речь более емкой и меткой.  
"Белое солнце пустыни" (режиссер В. Я. Мотыль, 1970 г.)   *"Восток - дело тонкое"* (фраза главного героя кинофильма, красноармейца Сухова о специфике восточной жизни, не зная обычаев и порядков которой пришельцам на Восток невозможно не только добиться успеха, но и просто понимать происходящее вокруг).  *"Гюльчатай, покажи личико..."* (еще одна фраза из того же кинофильма, обращение русского солдата Петрухи (просторечная форма от Петр) к восточной девушке, скрытой под чадрой. По нашим наблюдениям, эти слова часто говорят люди, желающие познакомиться с девушками, которые, впрочем, могут не гореть подобным желанием и, уж конечно, не носят чадру). В последнее время эта фраза стала также употребляться по отношению к тем людям, которые скрывают свои истинные намерения.  *"За державу обидно"* (фраза таможенника Верещагина, наблюдающего беспорядки на российской границе; употребляется в контексте, когда говорящий хочет подчеркнуть, что им движут не корыстные личные мотивы, а интересы государства, когда он осуждает тех, кто о таких интересах и не помышляет). 
Если кому-нибудь интересно, я могу опубликовать крылатые выражения и из некоторых других фильмов.

----------


## igorfa100

мне на этот счет вспоминаются Гайдаевские комедии, по числу афоризмов и фраз впервые сказаных в его фильмах и потом осевших в умах простых русских лидей эти фильмы среди чемпионов, типа
штоб ты жил на одну зарплату
да здравствует наш суд самый гуманный суд в мире
жить хорошо, а хорошо жить еще лучьше
memento more - моментально в море
наши люди в булочную на такси не ездят 
я требую продолжения банкета 
вот
ну и из более современного фильмы но тоже крылатое выражение, точнее два первое You Must Drink (имеется в виду что водку пить придется)
ну и все что знал сказал

----------


## garmonistka

> Если кому-нибудь интересно, я могу опубликовать крылатые выражения и из некоторых других фильмов.

 Jejik, мне очень интересно!!! Наверно возможно написать книгу об этом...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jejik

"Бриллиантовая рука" (режиссер Л. И. Гайдай, 1969 г.)  
"Без шума и пыли" (фраза отрицательных героев, употребляется как синоним чистой работы; часто используется в противоположном смысле как ирония над плохо сделанной работой, как это и случилось в фильме). 
"Будете у нас на Колыме - заходите" (фраза, которую в фильме употребляет человек, работающий на Севере, как приглашение; имеет двоякий смысл, поскольку Колыма в прошлом - место лагерей. У фразы есть забавное продолжение: "Лучше вы к нам!"). 
"Не виноватая я! Он сам пришел!" (фраза обольстительницы, которая пыталась соблазнить главного героя фильма; выражение употребляется как комментарий к бессмысленным оправданиям любого проступка). 
"Упал, потерял сознание, очнулся - закрытый перелом, гипс" (фраза главного героя, употребляется в контексте неожиданной болезни, несчастья, когда об этом стараются говорить шутливо).  
"Доживем до понедельника" (режиссер С. И. Ростоцкий, 1968 г.)  
"Доживем до понедельника" ( название этого популярного и любимого детьми и взрослыми кинофильма о жизни школьников вернуло к жизни старую поговорку, которая так и звучит. Смысл ее - набраться терпения, не терять оптимизма - и все будет хорошо).  
"Здравствуйте, я ваша тетя!" (режиссер В. А. Титов, 1975 г.)  
"Здравствуйте, я ваша тетя!" (это выражение, ставшее названием фильма, обозначает крайнее удивление от неожиданного предложения).  
"Золотой теленок" (режиссер М. А. Швейцер, 1968 г.)  
"С деньгами надо расставаться без стонов!" (фраза из кинофильма по одноименному роману И. А. Ильфа и Е. П. Петрова).  
"Иван Васильевич меняет профессию" (режиссер Л. И. Гайдай, 1973 г.)  
"Закусывать надо..." (фраза из кинофильма, которой выражают в шутливой форме осуждение некстати захмелевшего собеседника). 
"Танцуют все!" (по сюжету кинофильма мелкий служащий, управдом, по волшебству становится царем, входит во вкус этой новой профессии и начинает с удовольствием командовать своей свитой).  
"Ирония судьбы, или с легким паром" (режиссер Э. А. Рязанов, 1975 г.)  
"Ну и гадость ваша заливная рыба" (слова главного героя кинофильма, который год за годом с неизменным успехом показывают по телевидению накануне Нового года; эту фразу употребляют безотносительно к кому-либо, когда речь идет о стандартной и невкусной еде). 
"У природы нет плохой погоды" (слова из песни, звучащей в другом кинофильме Эльдара Рязанова - "Служебный роман", которая первоначально выдана автором за перевод из английской поэзии; русские полюбили эти слова, которые часто служат им утешением зимой и осенью, когда погода часто людей не радует).  
"Место встречи изменить нельзя" (телефильм, режиссер С. Говорухин, 1979 г.)  
"Вор должен сидеть в тюрьме" (утверждает начальник отдела по борьбе с бандитизмом МУРа Глеб Жеглов (актер Владимир Высoцкий) - главный герой телефильма, само название которого стало афоризмом, наряду с десятками других крылатых фраз этого культового фильма).  
"Мимино" (режиссер Г. Н. Данелия, 1978 г.)  
"Сдачи не надо!" (старое ресторанное выражение после кинофильма неизменно связывается с его героями - грузином и армянином, которые на последние деньги готовы показать широту кавказской души; часто так говорят, когда с иронией хотят пошутить над чрезмерно демонстрируемой щедростью приятеля). 
"Я лучше постою пешком" (великолепная речевая ошибка кавказского героя кинофильма для многих заменила стандартный ответ на приглашение садиться (присесть): "Спасибо, я постою").  
"Москва слезам не верит" (режиссер В. В. Меньшов, 1981 г.)  
"Нет стабильности в мире..." (говорит героиня кинофильма - само название фильма вызвало массу споров о значении поговорки "Москва слезам не верит"; фраза звучит в не очень уместной для героини ситуации и может использоваться как осуждение глупого глубокомыслия).  
"Неуловимые мстители" (режиссер Э. Г. Кеосаян, 1967 г.)  
"А вдоль дороги мертвые с косами стоят..." (фраза повторяется суеверным героем фильма несколько раз, и каждый раз он все больше верит в нее; слова эти чаще всего говорят в ответ на рассказы с преувеличением страшных вещей, приключившихся с кем-либо).  
"Осенний марафон" (режиссер Г. Н. Данелия, 1979 г.)  
"Хорошо сидим" (фраза, которую говорят, когда хотят одобрить застолье).  
"Особенности национальной охоты" (режиссер А. Рогожкин, 1995 г.)  
"Ну, вы, блин, даете!" (слова бравого генерала, которые звучат грубовато и допустимы среди близких приятелей в качестве синонима к "Ну, вы и шутите!" (то есть шутите не очень хорошо и удачно).  
"Свадьба в Малиновке" (режиссер А. П. Тутышкин, 1967 г.)  
"Кони пьяны - хлопцы запряжены" (пример словесной путаницы под воздействием паров Бахуса). 
"Не могем, а могем" (пример словесной неграмотности, замены одного неправильного выражения на другое).  
"Сибирский цирюльник" (режиссер Н. С. Михалков, 1998 г.)  
"Он русский. Это многое объясняет..." (афористичная фраза из самого масштабного российского кинофильма последних лет).  
Study and then I will add some exercises for practice.

----------


## jejik

ЗАДАНИЯ 
Какие фразы из кинофильмов вы могли бы употребить в разговоре с русскими в следующих ситуациях: 
Ваш друг без конца вам рассказывает страшные истории. 
Вы хотите в игровой манере заговорить с незнакомой девушкой или высказать свое мнение о человеке, который скрывает свое истинное лицо. 
Вы хотите сказать, что надо радоваться жизни и любой погоде. 
Вы говорите, что не надо очень жалеть о потраченных деньгах. 
Вы не желаете объяснять причину своего нездоровья. 
Вы хотите одобрить непринужденную атмосферу застолья, в котором принимаете участие. 
Вы хотите с некоторой долей иронии похвалить быструю и четкую (а может быть, и нет) работу собеседника. 
Вы хотите сказать, что для общения с другими народами следует знать из обычаи (в нашем случае с представителями восточных стран). 
Вы выражаете убеждение, что преступление должно быть наказано. 
Вы недовольны невкусной и стандартной пищей. 
Вы хотите призвать друзей к оптимизму и сказать им, что все будет хорошо, что мы доживем до лучших дней. 
Вы приглашаете человека куда-либо, не подумав о том, что это место, может быть, ассоциируется у него с чем-то неприятным. В лучшем случае вы услышите шутливый отказ. 
Вы отвечаете на предложение, застигнувшее вас врасплох. 
Вы хотите сказать, что русских нужно воспринимать такими, какие они есть.

----------


## garmonistka

Jejik, обожаю тебя - щас подумаю и вернусь с ответами   ::

----------


## garmonistka

> Ваш друг без конца вам рассказывает страшные истории.

 А вдоль дороги мертвые с косами стоят..."    

> Вы хотите в игровой манере заговорить с незнакомой девушкой или высказать свое мнение о человеке, который скрывает свое истинное лицо.

 Гюльчетай покажи личико.   

> Вы хотите сказать, что надо радоваться жизни и любой погоде.

 У природы нет плохой погоды.   

> Вы говорите, что не надо очень жалеть о потраченных деньгах.

 С деньгами надо расставаться без стонов!   

> Вы не желаете объяснять причину своего нездоровья.

 Упал, поскользнулся, очнулся –гипс.   

> Вы хотите одобрить непринужденную атмосферу 
> застолья, в котором принимаете участие.

 Хорошо сидим.   

> Вы хотите с некоторой долей иронии похвалить быструю и четкую (а может быть, и нет) работу собеседника.

 Без шума и пыли!   

> Вы хотите сказать, что для общения с другими народами следует знать из обычаи (в нашем случае с представителями восточных стран).

 Восток дело тонкое.    

> Вы выражаете убеждение, что преступление должно быть наказано.

 Вор должен сидеть в тюрьме!   

> Вы недовольны невкусной и стандартной пищей.

 Ну и гадость ваша заливная рыба    

> Вы хотите призвать друзей к оптимизму и сказать им, что все будет хорошо, что мы доживем до лучших дней.

 Доживем до понедельника.   

> Вы приглашаете человека куда-либо, не подумав о том, что это место, может быть, ассоциируется у него с чем-то неприятным. В лучшем случае вы услышите шутливый отказ.

 Лучше зайди к нам на колыме.    

> Вы отвечаете на предложение, застигнувшее вас врасплох.

 Здравствуйте, я ваша тетя.   

> Вы хотите сказать, что русских нужно воспринимать такими, какие они есть.

 Он русский. Это многое объясняет. 
Как сдала экзамен??   ::

----------


## jejik

Великолепно! Всего обна ошибочка...   *Лучше зайди к нам на колыме.*  
Лучше говорить дословно, ведь это цитаты.   *Будите у нас на Колыме -- заходите!*  - Ответ: *Лучше* вы к нам. 
или хотя бы 
Заходите к нам на Колыму. 
В вашем варианте присутствует грамматическая ошибка Колыма (им.падеж) - это река на Чукотке (или где-то в том районе).  
А вообще замечательно. 5+ :P

----------


## garmonistka

5+ урааааааа!!!! Красный диплом? 
Знаешь, я заметила что цитаты и песни из кинофильмов вроде важней в россии чем у нас. Спрашивается почему... 
Мне очень нравится делать Quiz - как это будет по-русски. В России тоже люди делают Квизы в пивном баре? Пока еще не столькнулась с этим.

----------

